# Google stock split 20:1



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

After the market close on Friday July 15, 2022, holders of Alphabet stocks had their stocks split 20x.

However, neither my brokerage nor any sources on the internet like Yahoo Finance or Google had updated the stock price. So anybody looking at his portfolio on Saturday morning would have had an unexpected surprise with a sudden surge in his or her portfolio value of about 20x (depending upon how much of his/her portfolio were in Alphabet).

I expect that by Monday July 18, 9:00 EDT, all the prices would have been adjusted. However, I'm still quite surprised why the prices wouldn't have been adjusted immediately. I've received dividends and other kinds of adjustments done on weekends before. It's all computerized so should not have any excuses about weekend labour.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Tostig said:


> However, neither my brokerage nor any sources on the internet like Yahoo Finance or Google had updated the stock price


Split events usually take a few days to be reflected at the brokerages. I've just about always found that to be the case.

The broker will absolutely be working on this and there's no way they will forget about it. Remember that the stock doesn't start trading with the NEW split (lower) price until Monday. So as soon as trading starts Monday, the new post-split pricing will be showing.

Your share numbers will also be adjusted by the broker, that also is not instantaneous.


----------

